# want a good force fetch book



## Charley07 (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to buy a really good how to force-fetch book. If you have any suggestions please let me know. I want to train my own dogs instead of paying alot of money to have it done. I have some experience training but not the force fetch area. Thanks


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Evan's book smartfetch is very detailed.

Dave


----------



## Charley07 (Jun 20, 2011)

where can i find that book and is that the name of it


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Google rushcreek press or Evan Graham and the book is called Smartfetch. He also has a DVD called Smartfetch. You don't need them together but if you can afford it they go nice together.
Dave


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

prolly MOST here will believe this is dated material,, but I think it is an excellent book.

I sold mine a few years back, as a favor.

Its pretty much an all round book, but I think it has a good section on FF.


http://www.gundogsupply.com/wr-tq.html


Gooser


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

http://outdoorproductexchange.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_74&products_id=281


----------



## Charley07 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll be looking the books and dvds up


----------



## Roary (Aug 24, 2011)

The Tri-Tronics book is great.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Spenser's, "Training Retrievers for Marshes and Meadows," has a great section on force fetching. It's about 1/3rd of the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Training-Retr...0073/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314770387&sr=8-1


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Jim Spenser's book that Howard mentioned, while pretty old, is still my favorite description of the traditional force fetch process. I get my copy out with every new puppy... I've enjoyed everything he's written.

Joe


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know if you are interested in getting a DVD, if so take a look at Dan Hosfords "the conditioned retrieve" part 1 & 2. I bought them and am very pleased with the progress of my pup.Good Luck..


----------



## Doug Kennedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out this website...alot of good things on force fetch(Trained retrieve) and "Hold" for free dobbsdogs.com


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Go to this page 

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/index.html

(John & Amy Dahl) and scroll down to the articles Force Fetch part 1 & part 2.

Pretty good guideline for free. ;-)

JS


----------

